# For those of you who smoke



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

So I've been making a lot of progress, my dr has been pretty tame and I feel like I'm in a good place. The thing is I really miss smoking weed. I used to do it everyday until my dr got unbearable. So now that I'm on steady ground (but not 100%) do you think it would undo some of my progress? Anyone been in a similar situation?

As a side note my dr/dp was caused by a panic attack not weed.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

Deeza said:


> Honestly man dont do it... the other day I smoked and didnt even panic, everything went good, woke up and my dp\dr was soo much worse.. its not worth it. and I know its tough man, I used to be a HUGE pothead.. But you just gotta steer clear of all drugs for now.


I had a feeling that would be the case. It was just such a huge part of my life.. its sad to think I'm never going to be able to do it again. But I appreciate the advice.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

I was recovering pretty well, despite smoking pretty regularly (long story short: I have to smoke while with my long-term boyfriend). Feeling good about my progress and only very mildly DPing, not getting anxiety while smoking either (which is a DP trigger for me). All of a sudden last week while smoking I snapped back into higher DP mode, and I feel foggier than ever.

Basically, I agree with Deeza. Avoid it completely. Even further: consider overcoming your psychological addiction and using this opportunity as an exercise in personal strength training. In my opinion, it won't be good to partake in smoking until your brain has expelled the psychological dependence completely. Once you stop obsessing about it you can choose to attempt it again with a healthier outlook.

............Yes, I'll be re-reading my post in a few months once I start the weed detox, so I'm not completely a hypocrite.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

FacelessJane said:


> I was recovering pretty well, despite smoking pretty regularly (long story short: I have to smoke while with my long-term boyfriend). Feeling good about my progress and only very mildly DPing, not getting anxiety while smoking either (which is a DP trigger for me). All of a sudden last week while smoking I snapped back into higher DP mode, and I feel foggier than ever.
> 
> Basically, I agree with Deeza. Avoid it completely. Even further: consider overcoming your psychological addiction and using this opportunity as an exercise in personal strength training. In my opinion, it won't be good to partake in smoking until your brain has expelled the psychological dependence completely. Once you stop obsessing about it you can choose to attempt it again with a healthier outlook.
> 
> ............Yes, I'll be re-reading my post in a few months once I start the weed detox, so I'm not completely a hypocrite.


Are you talking about a psychological dependence on weed? Because I quit eight months ago. I actually want to start up again because my boyfriend (who I live with) smokes around me 24/7 and to be honest I feel really left out and I know he doesn't understand why I had to quit. I just can't see how I can get back to normal, when normal to me was always being high.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Im sorry.. maybe Im making u guys angry now... But it really pisses me off that many starts theese treads in the forum asking about whether thay could try smoking again after getting a bit better...

Ive struggled and struggled to calm my DP down... and Ive never smoked weed. I get really angry when people "play" with their health like this... Dont u hate DP? dont u wish u could do anything to make it stop???? Why would anybody take the risk...

Sorry.. ive been fighting for 1½ years now.... and if I knew that mine came from a pill or weed or anything I could control... I would not even think about taking it again...

Oki.. u can yell at me now.... Im just sick of this...


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Deeza said:


> Honestly man dont do it... the other day I smoked and didnt even panic, everything went good, woke up and my dp\dr was soo much worse.. its not worth it. and I know its tough man, I used to be a HUGE pothead.. But you just gotta steer clear of all drugs for now.


Absolutely agree 100%

Any addiction (whether it be to drugs, relationships, activities etc) are a way of dissociating.

Ask yourself, what is a drug?

Trouble is though with addictions is that for me I had to hit rock bottom first before I realised that I needed to change. Not saying this is the case for everyone but it seems to be a trend. I also don't know how much of that might be a self-fulfilling prophecy. I am unsure about it.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm just trying to get my life back to the way it was. And honestly I know I shouldn't smoke again but it was my life as sad as that sounds. I tried not to think about it as an addiction but I guess it was. I smoked through my first 3 years of dr and saw no progress and now that I've quit I'm starting to do better so I do feel stupid for considering doing it again. Sorry for upsetting anyone on the forum.


----------

